# Issues with white print on my transfer paper



## stiansund (Oct 26, 2017)

Hello!

I am running a business that sells different clothing to a niche market in Norway.

My customers comes with their logos and motives, and I print them on for them, mostly on hoodies.

Now, I have the OKI 7411WT-printer, and everything is going very good in general, I just have one problem. In general the white colors on the different motives/logos I get are not transfering like it should. I am using the Forever Laser Dark - no cut transfer paper (https://www.forevertransferpaper.com/laser-dark-no-cut). The problem with this is that if I apply this to any garnment or fabric, the white parts wont stick, and the result turns out really bad. I really have no clue what I am doing wrong.

I use the default settings for the Forever laser dark density settings:
-3 White
+1 Yellow
+2 Magneta
+0 Cyan

I press the A-foil and the B-paper togheter for 90 seconds, on medium-high pressure at 160c. 

I really hope someone has a solution to my problem. I've attached 3 pictures below for reference showing my problem further:
https://imgur.com/a/OGSB3


Thanks!


----------



## stiansund (Oct 26, 2017)

https://www.forevertransferpaper.com/laser-dark-no-cut

https://imgur.com/a/OGSB3


----------

